# 2" Crappie Paddletails



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Picked up a new mold about a week ago. Its a 2" crappie paddletail, makes 10 at a time. Been messing around with some different colors.


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Those look great.


----------



## elusiveadventures (Sep 18, 2016)

Where did you find this mold?


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

elusiveadventures said:


> Where did you find this mold?


Jacobs Molds 2" paddle tail...he has them in a few different sizes if you want larger or smaller


----------



## pawcat (Oct 24, 2011)

What's your cost for making.. 100 baits?


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Send him a PM. He made me up some clear with silver sparkle ones and the crappies love them. Thanks again J.S.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

BuckeyeFishinNut said:


> Picked up a new mold about a week ago. Its a 2" crappie paddletail, makes 10 at a time. Been messing around with some different colors.
> 
> View attachment 290815
> View attachment 290817
> ...


Those look good! That a very old and very reliable bait. Can catch anything. Awesome spillway bait. Seeing them makes me want to fish them again. It’s funny how we forget about some baits that have caught fish for years. Sometimes you just have to get back to basics.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Those look good! That a very old and very reliable bait. Can catch anything. Awesome spillway bait. Seeing them makes me want to fish them again. It’s funny how we forget about some baits that have caught fish for years. Sometimes you just have to get back to basics.


Thanks SP! Yeah, I feel like sometimes we over think it. Not just in bait types but also colors. Most mass production lures are meant to catch fisherman first. K.I.S.S. is my bait making mantra.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Tore up some white bass on the Ohio River yesterday on that white 2" paddle tail.


----------

